# What are your 2018 vape resolutions?



## Silver (25/12/17)

Cant believe how fast 2017 went!

*What are your vape resolutions for 2018 - or your vape plans / goals*

I will start

Commence DIY - and try make one or two ADVs that I like a lot
Continue to reorganise my vape cave - it does need more cleaning up and putting away of things i dont use much.
Experience a great regulated squonker setup
Try review more juices this year

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/17)

1. Don't try DIY for a 4th time.
2. Get one or two more ADV's.
3. Stop buying drippers. Got enough.
4. Find another Vape Droid.
5. Get one or two more of my favourite RTA's gold plated.
6. Cull the herd and keep it culled!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (25/12/17)

My main one is to get nic down to 0mg. If that results in the vape not doing anything for me, I might pull a Wayne and up it to 1mg again. Other than that, I just want to refine my concentrate stash a bit, getting rid of the flavours I don't fancy and replacing them with better and more useful ones. I also want to expand my flavour reviews and notes a bit this year. Doing SF testing and not sharing the notes is a waste.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Don't try DIY for a 4th time.
> 2. Get one or two more ADV's.
> 3. Stop buying drippers. Got enough.
> 4. Find another Vape Droid.
> ...



Lol, Rob, i think you may be a bit optimistic on the second part of resolution #6 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

RichJB said:


> My main one is to get nic down to 0mg. If that results in the vape not doing anything for me, I might pull a Wayne and up it to 1mg again. Other than that, I just want to refine my concentrate stash a bit, getting rid of the flavours I don't fancy and replacing them with better and more useful ones. I also want to expand my flavour reviews and notes a bit this year. Doing SF testing and not sharing the notes is a waste.



All the best with that @RichJB !
I am not sure i will get down to zero mg anytime soon. I just love my throat hit too much
But i have occasionally been able to be satisfied vaping 9-12mg MTL, depending on the flavour.

I hear you on doing testing and not sharing notes is a waste.
In an ideal world i would love to try a new juice every day and just share what i am tasting, ie not a full long term review like i normally do. I need to think about that, maybe this sort of thing i should discuss in another thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Don't try DIY for a 4th time.
> 2. Get one or two more ADV's.
> 3. Stop buying drippers. Got enough.
> 4. Find another Vape Droid.
> ...



@Rob Fisher The first one is funny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

1. Not to buy any more juice until I have only 10 bottles left.
2. Not to open any of the untried juices until 1 bottle of currently-used juice is finished. A bottle for a bottle. 
3. Spend less time on ecigssa, as it has hijacked my life! I will remain active on the forum, but I will be selective in what I read/watch e.g. There's no reason to watch the thread 'Out and About with my Reo' as it's not relative to me. 
4. Enter as many competitions as possible.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

1. Continue being a flavour chaser 
2. Find a tank that comes close to (or beats) my Nautilus 2
3. Find around 10 juices that I can call my favourites
4. Continue getting to know my vape gear
5. Try flavours I wouldn’t normally get 
6. Continue learning as much as I can

That’s about all I can think of right now.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SinnerG (25/12/17)

1. Actually start vaping ... yes, I'm still waiting on SAPO

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (25/12/17)

1. Get my diy juice to stop tasting like a vrot feet.
2. Become satisfied with the gear I have and stop ‘wasting’ money.
3. Meet more vapers and keep growing the circles.
4. Vape more lokl because as it stands I see myself vaping less.
5. Go for an international Vape expo (holding thumbs)
6. Find 2 more ADV’s currently have 3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus (25/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Don't try DIY for a 4th time.
> 2. Get one or two more ADV's.
> 3. Stop buying drippers. Got enough.
> 4. Find another Vape Droid.
> ...


Can relate @Rob Fisher, my herd is now at 15 and I think I will keep it so. DIY, I have found my ADV juices and will keep on DIYING. Maybe, just maybe a HE mod and Skyline

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/17)

1. Continue with the DIY, and endeavor to improve and learn a lot more than what I know now from those in the know.
2. No need to really buy anything else, I am more than satisfied with my gear.
3. Meet more vapers and build the community by converting more people wherever and whenever possible.
4. Attend my first local vape meet as soon as it happens.
5. Start saving for Vapecon 2018, I know, I know, point 2, but you never know!
6. Keep to these resolutions, will be the first time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Carnival (25/12/17)

Hooked said:


> 1. Not to buy any more juice until I have only 10 bottles left.
> 2. Not to open any of the untried juices until 1 bottle of currently-used juice is finished. A bottle for a bottle.
> 3. Spend less time on ecigssa, as it has hijacked my life! I will remain active on the forum, but I will be selective in what I read/watch e.g. There's no reason to watch the thread 'Out and About with my Reo' as it's not relative to me.
> 4. Enter as many competitions as possible.



I understand how a forum like this can become quite addictive, way too many awesome people here and things to learn, but don’t become a stranger! I enjoy your presence here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (25/12/17)

RichJB said:


> My main one is to get nic down to 0mg. If that results in the vape not doing anything for me, I might pull a Wayne and up it to 1mg again. Other than that, I just want to refine my concentrate stash a bit, getting rid of the flavours I don't fancy and replacing them with better and more useful ones. I also want to expand my flavour reviews and notes a bit this year. Doing SF testing and not sharing the notes is a waste.


Good luck with getting of the nic and I know you should be able to do that.

Really looking forward to reading more of your notes really enjoy reading them and they help a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> 1. Continue with the DIY, and endeavor to improve and learn a lot more than what I know now from those in the know.
> 2. No need to really buy anything else, I am more than satisfied with my gear.
> 3. Meet more vapers and build the community by converting more people wherever and whenever possible.
> 4. Attend my first local vape meet as soon as it happens.
> ...



Kudos on point 3 @Room Fogger , great spirit there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (25/12/17)

gonna step up the DIY max VG

want to make my own coils, from scratch

good luck to all, you can do it !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (25/12/17)

My resolution for 2018 is to try and avoid this situation:





I've actually stopped mixing for now. I'm going to seriously dig into the stock and try and clear out a bit.
Once I'm down to acceptable levels ("acceptable" still to be defined ) I will revise my mixing quantities going forward.
Instead of doing 30ml and 100ml I think I will be doing 10ml and 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MartinDC (25/12/17)

Hi All Forumites,
"My New Years Resolutions for 2018..."

Continue developing and working on making our brand of "locally manufactured VapE-Liquids" one of the preferred go to vapes.
Become more competitive in an already totally saturated market place.
Spend more time agressively marketing our brand of VapE-Liquid both locally and internationally (little known fact ... all international juices are always local where they originate from...)
Do the required ongoing market analysis, listen to what customers are looking for and supply the same by rationalizing our product range on an ongoing basis to achieve the same....
Take more breaks and definitely get more involved and active on the ECIGSSA forum...
looking at all the resolutions above ... point 5 may be a little difficult to achieve but here goes ....  ..

"2018 is going to be a very good VapeYear!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartinDC (25/12/17)

"My New Years Vapesolutions for 2018?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tameem Jedaar (26/12/17)

1. Try to stay away from hype. Hit my wallet hard this year.
2. Get me a new reg device
3. Cut down on the chain vaping. Hitting the wallet hard for a student.
4. MAYBE try DIY

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/17)

Vape resolutions for 2018

1. Learn to make some fancy coils
2. Try not to sell gear i love only to regreat it a month later.
3. Become a reonaught again.
4. Get another 2 fruit diy adv mixes , currently have 2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

TheV said:


> I've actually stopped mixing for now. I'm going to seriously dig into the stock and try and clear out a bit.
> Once I'm down to acceptable levels ("acceptable" still to be defined ) I will revise my mixing quantities going forward.
> Instead of doing 30ml and 100ml I think I will be doing 10ml and 30ml.



Yeah, this is a big problem. I'm still clearing out some juices I made in Jan and Feb. I have too many bottles now, if I follow my policy of always mixing into a bottle as soon as it becomes empty, I never have to worry about steeping. But my stock is also too big and takes too long to vape - especially if there are 50ml batches in there. Most of my bottles are 25 or 50ml. So this year I'm going to do my own concoctions as 20ml in the 25ml bottles, and recipes by others as 30ml in the 50ml bottles. If I don't know the recipe creator or the profile looks like it could be a miss for me, I'll do 20ml of it.

I would rather make a lot of smaller batches than these 50ml batches that take me ages to vape. I haven't mixed at all in Dec, and not a lot in Nov either. Yet I still have 28 bottles in my steeping cupboard, some still from August! That's apart from the 30 juices and 24 testers currently on my desk...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (26/12/17)

Not a resolution but something that will happen and that is I will NOT relapse to stinkies. 

Will only buy one more mod. Maybe a squonker, or a high power mod, or something like a pico... lets scrap this resolution for now.

Try not to let my diy hobby get any further out of hand.

And I need to learn how to build my own coils.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

its been a month and hopefully the next 12 months stinkies free.no fancy mods,no fancy juices just the ones that work for me and maybe just add a squonk and be merry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 87hunter (30/12/17)

1. Stay stinky free
2. Find a diy fruity menthol adv
3. Get two people off stinkies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Captain Chaos (3/1/18)

1. Never ever smoke a stinkie again. 
2. Buy another mod. 
3. Stop buying crap ejuice (nogal 100ml)
4. Did I say buy another mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SthrnMixer (4/1/18)

Last year I had a plan (well, sort of  ) to stop vaping by summer of this year. I remember when I bought my first bottle of e-liquid - it was 36mg! Holy crap. As my collection of equipment changed and I moved to sub-ohm vaping, that went down quickly. First 9mg, then 6, then 3. Now I've been on 1mg for quite some time. So the thought was I would drop to 0.5mg then zero nic. Well that didn't happen. Not because I couldn't or didn't want it to. But because I got 2 new shots of life. The first was to rediscover RDAs. The second...squonking. I think squonking is what vaping should have been all along. It's really got me loving vaping again - actually more than ever. So, since I'm obviously not going to stop vaping and I do feel like there should be some resolution, then I resolve to buy more squonk stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

